# European Larch tree killed by fire truck-need replacement



## RCR 3 EVER (Dec 2, 2009)

In the attempt to put out a forest fire started by our neighbor with hot ashes, the fire dept. mistakenly thought one of our trees was dead so they pushed the 14.5', 14 inches circumferance tree over with their truck. I do not fault the fire dept as they saved our cabin and prevented the fire from reaching some pines where the fire would have taken off.

The tree that was killed was hand planted many years ago and was a European Larch tree. My mom is from Europe and her cousin has many of these trees in her yard and my mom wanted some on the property in North MI. We have about 10 trees growing nicely and we NEED to get this tree replaced but can not find a nursery that carries a decent sized tree(not a seedling). 
Any help?


----------



## S Mc (Dec 3, 2009)

This is considered a "common" landscape tree in many areas so I am surprised you are having difficulties. Googling distributors for European larch, _Larix decidua_, I came up with a hit of a Gees Nursery in Michigan. I have no personal experience with this nursery, but their 2008 on-line catalog did say they carried this tree.

You can also go to a local nursery of your choice and explain your needs. Most retail nurseries can special order a tree for you. However, you would want to talk with them now for a spring delivery. Don't wait until spring and then ask them to order one.

Sylvia


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Dec 7, 2009)

S Mc said:


> This is considered a "common" landscape tree in many areas so I am surprised you are having difficulties. Googling distributors for European larch, _Larix decidua_, I came up with a hit of a Gees Nursery in Michigan. I have no personal experience with this nursery, but their 2008 on-line catalog did say they carried this tree.
> 
> You can also go to a local nursery of your choice and explain your needs. Most retail nurseries can special order a tree for you. However, you would want to talk with them now for a spring delivery. Don't wait until spring and then ask them to order one.
> 
> Sylvia



The only trees the carry are container sized trees and they are NOT available until Spring. They did guide us to a person who evaluates trees in the area of the property and they will provide us a damage assessment. Thank you for your help.

Steve


----------



## treevet (Jan 1, 2010)

Hope you are going to use that evaluation as a tax write off rather than going after the government for damages since they saved your house.


----------



## brnchbrkr (Jan 14, 2010)

RCR 3 EVER said:


> In the attempt to put out a forest fire started by our neighbor with hot ashes, the fire dept. mistakenly thought one of our trees was dead so they pushed the 14.5', 14 inches circumferance tree over with their truck. I do not fault the fire dept as they saved our cabin and prevented the fire from reaching some pines where the fire would have taken off.
> 
> The tree that was killed was hand planted many years ago and was a European Larch tree. My mom is from Europe and her cousin has many of these trees in her yard and my mom wanted some on the property in North MI. We have about 10 trees growing nicely and we NEED to get this tree replaced but can not find a nursery that carries a decent sized tree(not a seedling).
> Any help?



http://www.richsfoxwillowpines.com/catalog/index.php?category=2&page=13


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Jan 24, 2010)

Weston nurseries in Hopkington MA puts out a list of available "mature" trees, they might be able to help


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Feb 2, 2010)

*Negligent idiot neighbor will pay*

Treevet: WE do not plan to go after the fire dept for damages. They did save our cabin and we are grateful for that. However,we are collecting on damages from the idiot neighbor who started the fire in the first place. He is the negligent person who threw hot ashes on a leaf pile.

Thank you to others who suggested nurseries who may have replacement trees.


----------



## treevet (Feb 2, 2010)

understood


----------

